# Mini T motor help



## seadooo21 (Dec 26, 2003)

i'm looking for a mod motor for my mini T. What does everyone recommend. something mainly for backyard bashing while my 10th scale carpet oval season is over. Probably will run with a novak spy


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

DONT GO BRUSHLESS in the mini t. It will be fast but hard to drive and no fun. A cheap Big Block would be fine for that

tang


----------

